# نبذةعن برنامج Solid Edge



## Solid Edge Man (5 سبتمبر 2011)

برنامج Solid Edge من اقوى برامج التصميم و التصنيعCAD/CAM والبرنامج من انتاج شركة SIEMENS و احدث الاصدارات هى Solid Edge ST3 
يحتوى البرنامج على Modules رئيسية:
Modeling
Assembly
Sheet Metal
Drafting
و لاستكمال المظومة تم ربط البرنامج بجزئية التصنيع CAMعن طريق برنامج CAM Express وعنطريق هذا البرنامج يتم استخراج ال G-Code لجميع انواع ماكينات الCNC سواء خراطة او فرايز (ثلاث محاور- خمس محاور) و القطع بالسلك
وهناك العديد من التطبيقات الاخرى
من لديه معلومات اخرى عن البرنامج او اماكن لعقد الدورات برجاء المشا ركة


----------



## Solid Edge Man (6 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM


----------



## Solid Edge Man (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...ew/index.shtml*​


----------



## Solid Edge Man (8 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.plm.automation.siemens.c...m?action=company&companyId=0013000000HYMgdAAH


----------



## Solid Edge Man (11 سبتمبر 2011)

برجاء التواصل


----------



## nayefacc (19 سبتمبر 2011)

solid edge man قال:


> برنامج solid edge من اقوى برامج التصميم و التصنيعcad/cam والبرنامج من انتاج شركة siemens و احدث الاصدارات هى solid edge st3
> يحتوى البرنامج على modules رئيسية:
> Modeling
> assembly
> ...



بصراح شوقتنا للبرنامج كونك على اهتمام كبير بة

سوف اضع البرنامج في اول قائمة اهتمامي وابحث عن دروس له

====


بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً


----------



## عثمان عدنان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور حبيب وربنا يوفقك


----------



## سالم عنانى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

فى مكان فى العاشر من رمضان
فى المنطقة الصناعية الثانية بيدى دورات فى السولد ايدج
والمكان ده اسمه مركز التدريب المهنى والمركز الى بيدى الدورات تابع لوزارة التجارة والصناعه 
والاجمل من ده المهندس الى بيدى الدوره ميه ميه وعلى مستوى من العلم والاخلاق


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور م/ سالم هل من اللمكن اعطائى بيانات المدرب


----------



## Solid Edge Man (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*يمكنكم تحميل نسخة Solid Edge اصلية تعليمية من خلال الرابط التالي*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/​


----------



## Solid Edge Man (23 أكتوبر 2011)

لمشاهدة و تحمبل فيديوهات الcam


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 أكتوبر 2011)

new now PCB to 3D


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------

